# stair railing for toddler



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

http://www.lonnydoherty.com/images/b...renovation.jpg

We have basement stairs almost exactly like those, except ours have a post at the bottom that the railing is attached too.

We rent and there's no way to attach a railing below the current railing.

The other side of the stairs is up against a cinder block wall that I couldn't screw into without major damage.

Right now we just hold her hand to go down the stairs. Not too bad, but I'd like to let dd have more independence if there's a product to put a temporary railing on a stair case?


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Kidco CareRails.

This looks like it would work, but it's pricy.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

I just have my toddler walk along the wall side, using it for balance. We've never had any issues.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
I just have my toddler walk along the wall side, using it for balance. We've never had any issues.

because of how the stairs and the door at the top line up, she's hesitant about that.

but I'll try to get her to try


----------



## mommabeehilly (Nov 16, 2008)

I tied climbing rope under the existing rail (using the posts as an opportunity to make it more secure). Works great! HTH.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommabeehilly* 
I tied climbing rope under the existing rail (using the posts as an opportunity to make it more secure). Works great! HTH.

Yes, but I would like more details since my mental image has the rope a bit loose and not okay for an open sided stair case. It'd be perfect for a stair case with a full wall behind the rail, though, I'm just not sure how it works without a wall.


----------



## mommabeehilly (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Yes, but I would like more details since my mental image has the rope a bit loose and not okay for an open sided stair case. It'd be perfect for a stair case with a full wall behind the rail, though, I'm just not sure how it works without a wall.

Ours has a wall behind it. As for the open stairs...not sure what you could do without attaching something to the existing rail. If you can attach something...perhaps a bit of hardware could be installed on the posts and the rope threaded through and knotted.


----------

